# Quiche Crust - blind bake or not?



## Janet H (Jan 21, 2010)

Sometimes my crust (standard pastry crust) is soggy on the bottom and sometimes not.  I've been making quiches for years and haven't figured out why this is.

My current recipe calls for placing crust in pan, adding any cheese next and then filling with custard and any add ins like mushrooms or onions, but not prebaking the crust.  Sometimes the crust is fine - sometimes the bottom is soggy. Should I blind bake to avoid this? Any thoughts about this?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 21, 2010)

If you beat up some egg whites and brush them onto a raw crust then pre-bake it to harden the egg white and give you a waterproof barrier.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 21, 2010)

That's a great suggestion! Thanks.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 21, 2010)

I always blind bake my quiche crust. The eggwhite idea works well too.


----------



## Alix (Jan 21, 2010)

Another vote for blindbaking. I sometimes sprinkle a teensy bit of flour on the bottom of the baked crust to sort of thicken and absorb liquid before it can sog up the crust too.


----------

